# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  الإتقان في علوم القرآن، طبعة دار الغد الجديد ؟

## رياض الباتني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما رأي الإخوة الكرام في تحقيق عبد الرحمن بن فهمي الزواوي لكتاب الإتقان في علوم القرآن للسيوطي طبعة دار الغد الجديد
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## رياض الباتني

هل من مجيب بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

لم أطلع عليها لكن أفضل طبعة للإتقان هي طبعة الدكتور مصطفى ديب  البغا ، التي طبعتها دار ابن كثير ، وهي أفضل من حيث جودة الطباعة والحرف، كما أنه  خرج الأحاديث تخريجاً مختصراً في الغالب ، وقد اعتمد على الطبعات التي قبله ولا  سيما طبعة المحقق الكبير محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم، وطبعة المحقق محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم تعنى بتحرير النص وتحقيقه، والتعريف ببعض الكتب والأعلام، مع الفهارس الفنية للكتاب وطبعته دار التراث بالقاهرة، وهنالك طبعة اطلعت عليها وهي طبعة دار الحديث القاهرة ومحققها أحمد بن علي اعتمد في تحقيقه على تحقيق محمد أبو الفضل إبراهيم وغيره، وتمتاز طبعته بأنها:
1- تنسي المصادر التي يعتمد عليها في الإتقان إلى مظانها المطبوعة.
2- تترجم للأعلام.
3- مع تحقيق للنصوص.
4- مع تخريج للأحاديث والتعليق عليها من كتب الأئمة.
5- مع زيادة بعض المباحث في الحاشية.
وهي طبعة جيدة، فانظر في أمرك، وفقك الله لكل خير

----------


## رياض الباتني

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أحمد بن العبد

أفضل طبعات الكتاب والله أعلم ط مجمع الملك فهد رحمه الله

----------


## أبوندى شاذلى محمد الصعيدى

جزاك الله خير شيخنا أحمد بن العبد
اين تباع ط المجمع فى مصر وكم الثمن

----------


## أحمد بن العبد

إسأل عنها فى المكتبة الإسلامية بدرب الأتراك وهم سيساعدوك إن شاء الله

----------


## الجباري

[...أفضل طبعة للإتقان هي طبعة الدكتور مصطفى ديب البغا ، التي طبعتها دار ابن كثير ، وهي أفضل من حيث جودة الطباعة والحرف، كما أنه خرج الأحاديث تخريجاً مختصراً في الغالب...]
كلام موفق سديد ، فقد تتلمذنا على السيوطي من خلال كتابه القيم الإتقان، من طبعات عدة ، و لعل أحسنها كما أشار الأخ الكريم صادقا- طبعة دار ابن كثير بتحقيق الدكتور البغا جزاه الله خيرا و أحسن اليه في الدارين...

----------

